# Crepe Spreader: Dowel vs Flat?



## jcemcity (Jun 21, 2016)

Crepe batter spreaders come in two types:  one with a dowel end (like a croquet mallet) and the other with a flat end (like a hoe).  Which is better?  Easier to use?  Easier to learn to use?

Thanks!


----------

